# Wallpaper



## cutbait (Sep 30, 2011)

Could someone pull a few of the aokp unicorn wallpapers and post where i can grab them please ....thanks

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

cutbait said:


> Could someone pull a few of the aokp unicorn wallpapers and post where i can grab them please ....thanks
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Here's a cool one  http://db.tt/1GvwthA5

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

You can also Google image "AOKP Wallpapers."

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Error









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cutbait (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks man, I tried going threw the rom and pull them out didn't work I was using his rom but couldn't get contacts to sync ..and I like the wallpapers so any help would be awesome

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I'll load protekk build and see what I can do for the wallpapers and post them here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

best site for wallpapers, i already set it for the optimal size for the thunderbolt. enjoy!


----------



## cutbait (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

I've got 2 for u.

Sent from my Liquud ICS HTC Thunderbolt on Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

(What I am using)








Can't remember where I found these. I think off a twitter post.. I would give credit but I don't know who.
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

jonah1234 said:


> I've got 2 for u.
> 
> Sent from my Liquud ICS HTC Thunderbolt on Tapatalk 2


I wish the purple one was gray and black, I would use it..

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

I know this isnt AOKP but Here some cool Liquid jb wallpapers I got from Nexus 7 threads 
http://db.tt/ZlSTgHgO
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> I wish the purple one was gray and black, I would use it..
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> I wish the purple one was gray and black, I would use it..
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Haha I could probably Photoshop that for u.

Sent from my AOKP HTC Thunderbolt from Tapatalk 2.4


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

santod said:


>


I just noticed u did it. Any other colors tho?

Sent from my AOKP HTC Thunderbolt from Tapatalk 2.4


----------

